# Europeans like old Deeres too!



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I hang out at another forum (Weekend Freedom Machines) and they have a few members in Europe. One fella has gone to the expence of buying good condition used Deere 140 garden tractors from the 1970s and importing them to Sweden. I guess Volvo doesn't make a decent garden tractor. Here is a pic I "borrowed" from their web site.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Here is another pic:


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

I bet that is a rare site to see in Sweden! 

Yuz cuttin' the grass with that yankee mower again, Stevan?


----------



## Kevin Beitz (Sep 17, 2003)

Volvo does or did have a garden tractor....

http://www.mytractorforum.com/showthread.php?p=2293061#post2293061


----------

